# 'Best' material for interior cabinet



## just_a_beginner (3 Dec 2021)

Hi everyone.
I'm just about to start designing and subsequently building a pair of cabinets to sit either side of a chimney breast, primarily to box in some utility meters on one side.
The backing wall is a party wall with next door; Only one side of one cabinet will be on an outside wall. So hopefully damp shouldn't be an issue. The chimney breast is purely decorative too, so no direct heat.
Is it advisable to go with MRMDF or Baltic ply, or will 'standard' MDF be acceptable? Obviously the cost difference is quite large between these three options.
The span of each unit is around 900mm. I dont mind having a 'T' support in the middle to avoid sagging.
The finish will be paint.
Not that it really matters I guess, but it would seem that there isn't anything close to a 90 degree corner in the whole house!
Thanking you all in advance,
Rich.


----------



## Droogs (3 Dec 2021)

18mm MDF will be fine. Your main consideration should be how much weight will be put in it and use the appropriate mounting method. If you want it to look like it is made from wood then buy MDF with a veneer in the wood of choice and by a length of the same wood, enough to make a lipping to go round the front edge that will allow you to route on any shaping you want or if it is to be flat then some iron on venner in the same wood.

hth


----------



## TheTiddles (3 Dec 2021)

I’d go MRMDF, though Medite Premier MDF is quite nice too without being moisture resistant.
Face frame can be MDF too if it’s chunky or poplar/beech if skinny.
For high-wear edges I lip in hardwood like beech so if it takes a knock it’s tougher


----------

